#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Business, Finance & Economics in Thailand >  >  Making/losing money on shares

## al007

Maybe we should have a shares corner

A morsel for the vultures looking to pick my dead bones


https://finance.yahoo.com/news/walma...080000396.html

So far this calendar year I am up over $30,000 or 72% on this chinese internet supplier/player, similar Amazon and Alibaba. com

They are in partnership to some extent with Wallmart another stock I admire, that is also transitioning from old retail ways

I believe JD.com could be another Amazon, Facebook, Google, Microsoft, intel, and of course Apple

Maybe you should invest a small amount say $20/30,000

Just a thought, might be good for Chico

JD,com today at this moment up another 2.3% and its not one of those penny stocks

----------


## al007

JD in the day peaked at 5.1% up before dropping back to 3.1 %at close, in after hrs a little lower

There is a strong view that the days of the shopping mall are limited and companies like Amazon, Alibaba (owns Lazada) and JD.com are the shopping outlets for the future

it is actually harder to know when to sell than finding the hidden gems

----------


## Iceman123

> There is a strong view that the days of the shopping mall are limited and companies like Amazon, Alibaba (owns Lazada) and JD.com are the shopping outlets for the future
> 
> it is actually harder to know when to sell than finding the hidden gems


I think you are correct, however it will take a while and there will be winners and losers along the way. I think you did well with JD.com

Do you hedge against currency living in Thailand and trading USD?

I stick to Aussie shares as I live in Oz, and do not have to worry about currency fluctuations. Also the tax benefits of holding Aussie shares (50% capital gains reduction if held for a year).

I bought Qantas and NEC about 9 months ago - showing 80% and 60% increase respectively - I will probably sell both once my year is up.

----------


## VocalNeal

> it is actually harder to know when to sell than finding the hidden gems


I believe although don't do it that the secret is to decide how much you want to make before you buy and stick rigidly to your plan. That is what the professionals do!  It avoids all the what if questions. 

You can always either take your profit out or take out your original ?

----------


## al007

No one ever went bust by selling and taking profits

I also agree with staying with what you know

Personally I do not like airlines although generally they have done much better recently

Generally on the big companies when you are up say 30% down side sometimes becomes greater than the upside

For me being non resident UK there are no taxes to pay so long as I do not remit to thailand in the year the income or gain arises

I do not hedge too complicated for a simple soul like me, I also do not do options

I did own netflix some 8/9 yrs ago and cashed out at $30 and again came out of facebook far too early

I also like ETFs IBB and SKYY,the first being biotech, which has lagged but hoping it will make up lost ground, the second is tech and cloud orientated

----------


## al007

> Originally Posted by al007
> 
> it is actually harder to know when to sell than finding the hidden gems
> 
> 
> I believe although don't do it that the secret is to decide how much you want to make before you buy and stick rigidly to your plan. That is what the professionals do!  It avoids all the what if questions. 
> 
> You can always either take your profit out or take out your original ?


I have JD.com done very well so far, I watch it twice a day, so far up over 74% I am going to let it run so far under less than 2 yrs from IPO hoping maybe it might just multiply several times original price, look at facebook or netflix on both I took profits far too early

I try to run stop losses to limit downside

Also once up say 20% much easier to protect oneself

it has been an unbelievable few years

I am not wealthy and try to achieve 20% growth so as not to eat capital

Also at 72 with two lots of cancer hopefully in remission I am probably OK and a lot of what I try to make is for my caring loving wife 30 yrs younger than me

----------


## fred flintstone

you pretty loose with your money,al?

----------


## al007

> you pretty loose with your money,al?


Provocative reply, so whats your view


I believe it is tough to make and even harder to keep, however it is also to be enjoyed


A fool and his money is often easily parted


I look forward to your views, tell us about what you have made or lost, we all might learn something, but then maybe you have nothing to share

----------


## PeeCoffee

TCEHY...Tencent...check out their 5 yr stock chart.

[Caveat: I am not directly invested or involved with Tencent]

----------


## al007

Thank You

I only invest in fully listed companies, for me I like to limit my risk, a couple of my favorites at the moment are JD.com and BOFI, both nasdaq companies

In fact generally I limit my portfolio to a max ten holdings so I can devote time to watching and monitoring

I also like ETFs

----------


## al007

TCEHY nice 5 yr chart

I will quietly watch

----------


## buriramboy

GSK looking cheap at the moment circa 1540p with an 80p dividend, that's an over 5% return. If you like oil both BP and RDSB paying over 6% dividends and RDSB just released decent results this morning. Utility companies been hammered of late in the UK are now also looking cheap unless of course you fear a Corbyn govt and his threats of nationalisation.

----------


## al007

Last year I held both BP and Shell adrs on the NY market and no stamp duty, yes did well also fortunately came out with some nice profits for holding for under a year
Also like shares in lie of dividends, got out before the last drop

in the longer term not sure about the safety of dividends

Shell moving emphasis more to gas which itself is not so strong, honest answer med term not sure

oil is also still swinging too much

Maybe Exxon or Chevron, or even an oil ETF

Oil companies not at the top of my list at the moment

Not so keen on dividends because I loose the withholding tax

A difficult market to find bargains in, maybe GKN

One of my current favourites BOFI has results being posted today

----------


## buriramboy

I like dividend paying shares as want the income, 90% of my stock portfolio is FTSE 100 divi paying stocks and the other 10% is my play money currently all in Petrofac (PFC) bought at around £4 after the announcement of the SFO investigation, was massively oversold, I have a £5 target currently £4.60.

----------


## al007

Forbes have just done article buy Exxon on the rebound

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jimcoll...n-oil-prices/?

----------


## al007

> I like dividend paying shares as want the income, 90% of my stock portfolio is FTSE 100 divi paying stocks and the other 10% is my play money currently all in Petrofac (PFC) bought at around £4 after the announcement of the SFO investigation, was massively oversold, I have a £5 target currently £4.60.


Interesting and very normal philosophy, however all i really look at at any time is total portfolio value, and even being a retired FCA i never differentiate between capital growth and income

I also fortunately live in a pretty tax free environment and agin the difference between income and capital does not matter

Although from the UK i generally choose USA markets it is easier to get more information


I generally buy for capital growth and if nice income I see it as a bonus


Do not know too much about PFC but buying when you did has often been good in similar circumstances for me

----------


## buriramboy

PFC was trading at about £9 with many broker forecasts around the £11 mark, had been drifting then the SFO announced its investigation and it tumbled, I bought in around £4 and after that dropped further to about £3.50 which was squeaky bum time but recovered nicely £4.62 as I type, half year results on 30 August and if they retain the divi currently over 10% at current sp and results are in line with expectations even with the SFO investigation hanging over them hopefully i'll hit my target maybe even exceed it by end of next month then time to move on.

----------


## al007

Today i try to stay away from stocks that attract attention of lawyers or enquiries not because they may not be very good bets but institutions will or may not buy them hence limiting their upside

I still stay away most of the time from banks still more scandals to come, down side maybe greater than upside

----------


## Iceman123

> I still stay away most of the time from banks still more scandals to come, down side maybe greater than upside


4 main Australian banks are very strong and operate a virtual oligopoly. They are robbers. However they pay dividends of 6% and have good capital growth - I have done well keeping 25% of my portfolio locked up in them.

----------


## buriramboy

Lloyds is only bank I currently hold (a substantial holding) bought sub 50p, 67.7p as I type with increasing dividends, only thing holding it back is the PPI compensation payments from the miss selling scandal but at least a deadline has now been given for when people have to submit their claims by so will all be over soon, think they've paid out best part of £20 bill to date. Good long term buy and hold for both growth and divis.

----------


## al007

> Originally Posted by al007
> 
> 
> I still stay away most of the time from banks still more scandals to come, down side maybe greater than upside
> 
> 
> 4 main Australian banks are very strong and operate a virtual oligopoly. They are robbers. However they pay dividends of 6% and have good capital growth - I have done well keeping 25% of my portfolio locked up in them.


I do not follow Aus banks but you may well be correct, I think maybe they are safer

However USA and UK banks all got too clever, and all still have a lot of litigation, and also get big fines, it should be the employees and directors who are fined not the shareholders

Yes the banks make too much money

Personally when I look at the number of UK banks and the same in the USA that have been rescued I choose to stand back

Maybe LLoyds is ok today as a rescued bank

I still having said all this quite like BAC Wells Fargo JP Morgan KeyCorps Citibank  but still wonder has all the litigation finished, I think not

Just my thoughts

----------


## al007

> Lloyds is only bank I currently hold (a substantial holding) bought sub 50p, 67.7p as I type with increasing dividends, only thing holding it back is the PPI compensation payments from the miss selling scandal but at least a deadline has now been given for when people have to submit their claims by so will all be over soon, think they've paid out best part of £20 bill to date. Good long term buy and hold for both growth and divis.


I simply amateur investor who has over the years done well

What you say about lloyds makes good sense

My view for what its worth

----------


## al007

I have 5 stocks in my portfolio at the moment, generally i do not often own less than US$ 50,000 in one stock or more than US$ 250,000 in a single stock

I do own BOFI up 2.8% today

I attach a link here to three stocks

https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/...-to-shame.aspx

I would be interested in comments especially re Trip Adviser

One of my other stocks at the moment is JD.com up today another2.0 % after 3.1% yesterday

----------


## Iceman123

> https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/...-to-shame.aspx
> 
> I would be interested in comments especially re Trip Adviser
> 
> One of my other stocks at the moment is JD.com up today another2.0 % after 3.1% yesterday


You obviously do a lot of research and appear fairly sophisticated at picking your investments.

I personally do not rate Motley fool as too often the recommendations have been not only wrong but downright disastrous. (Disclaimer- I am referring to the Australian MF)

Trip advisor I will confess to knowing little about, however it's foray into the travel, particularly hotel booking sector seems a bit late and I think it would take a lot to dislodge the already well established players.

I am a bit of a dinosaur when it comes to internet stocks, therefore sometimes find it hard to see value where to others it is obvious.

I got caught up in the euphoria in 2000 and was burnt in the internet crash 2000. I have basically avoided it since with the exception of REA - real estate website in Oz - totally dominates the market and SEK - Seek.com.au which dominates the jobs market.

Do you do your own research entirely or do you use any paid for advice?

----------


## al007

Why I like BOFI, a bank but different, internet related, currently $ 26 has been to $32, consensus one yr price 33, so potential 23/24% gain without going above an all time high

2/3 yrs maybe double or treble

downside class action and disgruntled employees saying it wrote bad loans maybe true but has also as a result been audited to hell , my guess is OK

----------


## al007

> Originally Posted by al007
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/...-to-shame.aspx
> 
> I would be interested in comments especially re Trip Adviser
> 
> One of my other stocks at the moment is JD.com up today another2.0 % after 3.1% yesterday
> ...


I am unsophisticated I read a reasonable amount, watch Cramer on CNBC, did subscribe at one stage but gave up when he was not exceeding the S&P I like bloomberg as well

I follow yahoo finance

i did once pay for the motley fool do not forget they spotted Netflix  at below $20, and I cashed out at around 30, think how much that would be worth today

I today am too cheap to pay for indifferent or bad advice

I bought BX say 5/6 yrs ago first time because they were buying chunks of domestic us property when I thought it had bottomed, been in and out a few times today my biggest holding, also can yield up to 10.0%, bought on the hunch of domestic property, they also borrowed big time when oil was down, I think over 2/3 yrs this one has potential to go up double or three times, plus big dividends

I think I understand risk, I need to take calculated risks to maintain my lifestyle, I spend around 120,000 per month

I listen to Warren Buffet a man after my own heart, I think I agree with nearly all he says

i believe most fund managers parasites

I watch Carl Icahn, and a few others

I was trained in money and understand balance sheets easily

I am happy to share and also learn from others

Also I am fortunate to have made many mistakes and learnt from them, it took me four marriages to find the jewel I have today

----------


## al007

What do we believe what do we not

I was asked if I do my own research and yes I do by reading and listening as much as possible

Bofi came out yesterday with some very excellent results, however the first headline is BOFI misses Wall Street Estimates

There is too much manipulation of information by the press

Read this Yahoo link and see how different views opinions are given

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/bofi-...200500235.html

----------


## al007

I continue on how I choose stocks

I read Jeff B is now richer than Bill G

So I think maybe I need some Amazon and some Microsoft and I already have exposure through ETF SKYY

----------


## jabir

SET traders should keep an eye on AQUA (media), penny share (0.66), tree shaken vigorously with a recent 20% drop, now tiny downside and poised to take off.

----------


## al007

I have wondered about SET several times, but looking at some charts suggests the SET, over the last three years is at break even

see this link https://www.set.or.th/set/factsheet....=en&country=US

If my assumption is correct then maybe Thai market worth a better look at 

Also look at ishares ETF THD

https://www.ishares.com/us/products/...d-capped-etf#/


Very much stagnated last 5 to 7 yrs, maybe catchup time

----------


## JayZee

I use managed funds - yes, you pay management fees, but that's what the 'managed' bit means.
Over the last 5 years, _after_ fees and tax:
Share Funds (3 portfolios) :  17.47/16.04/17.22
Bond Fund : 5.4
My Super Fund :  8.87
Wife's Super Fund  :  6.6

----------


## al007

Share Funds (3 portfolios) : 17.47/16.04/17.22

Not sure I understand, if this is % growth per annum very good, if it the total growth over 5 yrs stinks

I like ETFs simple and cheap

If you wish to talk PM me and I will give you my tel no

I neither seek nor wish to earn reward

----------


## aging one

> I read Jeff B is now richer than Bill G


one reason for that Gates is giving  his $$$ away, and has made it his life. Bezos is keeping every penny.    

Gates and Buffet will give away more this year than many major corporations even make.

----------


## al007

one reason for that Gates is giving  his $$$ away, and has made it his life. Bezos is keeping every penny.    

Gates and Buffet will give away more this year than many major corporations even make.

I like the giving philosophy, maybe Bezos may give in to peer pressure

Amazon?s Jeff Bezos requests ideas for charitable giving and gets thousands of replies - MarketWatch


However I do not see this giving philosophy being adopted by the OLD money in the world, sadly

I believe the likes of the Red Bull heir would be better with only basic money

----------


## JayZee

> Not sure I understand, if this is % growth per annum very good, if it the total growth over 5 yrs stinks


Yes, it is per annum.  Yes, it is good - worth the fees.

----------


## buriramboy

With interest rates at basically 0 getting 5% growth is obviously attractive and well done but I personally won't pay anyone to invest my money and take a fee for shit I can do myself. By this I mean I'm getting 5% divis on most stocks I own and any growth of which there has been a lot is a bonus on top of that. Paying people to manage your money if just want safe divi paying stocks is madness.

----------


## Iceman123

I personally avoid all managed funds. One may beat the market for a period but it is unsustainable over a longer period. 

Rather than pay their fees I would think that the investor who would rather take a hands off approach would be wiser to park his funds in an index tracking fund. These consistently outperform managed funds without the exorbitant fees.

It annoys me that even when the fund managers don't perform (you make a loss) you still pay.

I would not engage a plumber and pay him if he could not do the job!

----------


## crippen

It is illegal to make money
 

 You buy at a price,then you have to find a bigger mug than you who will buy from you.

 :kma:

----------


## al007

Well my BOFI was on a tear yesterday up almost 12% at one stage before dropping back to around 7.5% at close Trading volumes were four times daily average, so someone is buying, am up overall 24.5% here and am staying with it, it is one where I am looking for it to multiply several times, I have on the table about US$34,000, also still well under its previous highs, analysts consensus targets are some 27% higher

----------


## al007

> It is illegal to make money
>  
> 
>  You buy at a price,then you have to find a bigger mug than you who will buy from you.


You are obviously not a friend of Warren Buffet

Jealousy one of your problems

----------


## crippen

Nope       just a realist.

----------


## Iceman123

> It is illegal to make money


 Ermmm not on this planet......

----------


## al007

> Not sure I understand, if this is % growth per annum very good, if it the total growth over 5 yrs stinks
> 			
> 		
> 
> Yes, it is per annum.  Yes, it is good - worth the fees.


So your capital value has increased by approx 60% in the last three years, very nice, why has your superfund and you wife's superfund done relatively so badly

----------


## al007

> With interest rates at basically 0 getting 5% growth is obviously attractive and well done but I personally won't pay anyone to invest my money and take a fee for shit I can do myself. By this I mean I'm getting 5% divis on most stocks I own and any growth of which there has been a lot is a bonus on top of that. Paying people to manage your money if just want safe divi paying stocks is madness.


Well your profile picture is certainly distracting or shall we say intriguing 

If you are non UK resident and Uk citizen and your shares are held outside the UK you are not liable for tax on the income generated, most share loose some tax when the dividend is paid so you might be better looking for capital growth

Myself I go for capital growth and consider the dividends a bonus

----------


## Neverna

> I personally avoid all managed funds. One may beat the market for a period but it is unsustainable over a longer period. 
> 
> Rather than pay their fees I would think that the investor who would rather take a hands off approach would be wiser to park his funds in an index tracking fund. These consistently outperform managed funds without the exorbitant fees.


I have had managed funds before. One did very well (16% in year), one was a more modest 4%. I've also bought shares. My experience was that the funds were stress free investments whereas I was constantly checking the prices of my shares. I didn't think the fees I paid for managing the funds were exorbitant. Money well spent (for me personally).

----------


## al007

> I personally avoid all managed funds. One may beat the market for a period but it is unsustainable over a longer period. 
> 
> Rather than pay their fees I would think that the investor who would rather take a hands off approach would be wiser to park his funds in an index tracking fund. These consistently outperform managed funds without the exorbitant fees.
> 
> It annoys me that even when the fund managers don't perform (you make a loss) you still pay.
> 
> I would not engage a plumber and pay him if he could not do the job!


Concur totally, as does Warren Buffet, the days of the managed funds are gone, most years I can beat the markets but remember I was trained in money, and still spend a couple of hours most days watching whats going on

A simple ETF can be very tough to beat

 :Smile:

----------


## al007

Can anyone advise me what will be the best performer today

----------


## OhOh

> So far this calendar year I am up over $30,000





> I have 5 stocks in my portfolio at the moment, generally i do not often own less than US$ 50,000 in one stock or more than US$ 250,000 in a single stock


At best you are betting US$250,000 and in 7 months, this year, you are up US$30,000 or US$4, 800 per month or a 12% profit.

At worst you are betting US$1,250,000 and in 7 months, this year, you are up US$30,000 or US$4, 800 per month or 2.5% profit.




> In fact generally I limit my portfolio to a max ten holdings


And thus possibly half the US$30,000 "profit" you have made.

I'm positive that I would not risk US$1,250,000 for a possible 1.25% profit for 7 months risk. Or possibly your "research" only allows you to actually risk you money between 12:01AM midnight on a Sunday to 6:00AM when the markets are lower volume.

But maths was never my strength.

----------


## al007

> Originally Posted by al007
> 
> So far this calendar year I am up over $30,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously you are not an investor, so far in this calendar year i am up 19% in seven mths overal

I have one stock where I am up 73% or $30,000

I share to help others not for asinine comments like yours, jerks like you can easily persuade me to shut up and not try and help others

You are unlikely to ever join the ranks of serious investors or the wealthy set

----------


## OhOh

Well you posted the numbers. I analysed them, hopefully correctly and concluded that a US$1,250,000 risk of total loss, was not worth a 1.5% profit. You may, as you say be up a larger amount, you may not. This is as we know  :Smile:  an anonymous web site. Not one known for it's financial anaylsis. Mostly visited by drunken, financially illiterate vagabonds.

it is very easy to point to past unproven results. Anybody can quote, in hindsight, good market moves. Not many do it on the potential large scale that you may or may not have been betting. The only way proof can be guaranteed is by posting you buy/sell slips.

But I am not expecting you will do that.

As some have posted for every winner there is a loser. Good luck with your hobby.

----------


## OhOh

> I share to help others not for asinine comments like yours, jerks like you can easily persuade me to shut up and not try and help others  You are unlikely to ever join the ranks of serious investors or the wealthy set


Oh dear a little sensitive eh. OK, share your "tips" for the next two weeks. Some here may take a chance and win or lose some necessary cash. Then we will have some real research and reap real profits.

As for being a 'serious investor", is that one who made or lost millions of €, ¥, £, ₽, $ and joining your "wealthy set", are these the landed gentry, Kings, Princesses or poachers, out on the moor at day break, gathering it's glorious bounty? 

You have no idea of my past or present exploits in either field, as I have none of yours.

Enjoy your hobby.

----------


## buriramboy

Petrofac (PFC) up 8% today, currently £4.80, getting ever closer to my £5 target but think will hold regardless till August 30 when results are out.

----------


## OhOh

Isn't it buy on the rumor and sell just before the result?

----------


## PeeCoffee

> 27 July 2017: TCEHY...Tencent...check out their 5 yr stock chart.


Take a glance at the movement on the stock today as they blew past their quarterly earnings estimate. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dragonfly

> Well you posted the numbers. I analysed them, hopefully correctly and concluded that a US$1,250,000 risk of total loss, was not worth a 1.5% profit. You may, as you say be up a larger amount, you may not. This is as we know  an anonymous web site. Not one known for it's financial anaylsis. Mostly visited by drunken, financially illiterate vagabonds.
> 
> it is very easy to point to past unproven results. Anybody can quote, in hindsight, good market moves. Not many do it on the potential large scale that you may or may not have been betting. The only way proof can be guaranteed is by posting you buy/sell slips.
> 
> But I am not expecting you will do that.
> 
> As some have posted for every winner there is a loser. Good luck with your hobby.


well said, we are obviously dealing with a complete amateur, at worst a boiler boom boy trying to recruit here  :Smile: 

seen those types hundred times in Thailand  :rofl:

----------


## lob

> Originally Posted by JayZee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				  Not sure I understand, if this is % growth per annum very good, if it the total growth over 5 yrs stinks
> ...



some body got there maths wrong.

----------


## eloigorri

> I have wondered about SET several times, but looking at some charts suggests the SET, over the last three years is at break even
> 
> 
> 
> If my assumption is correct then maybe Thai market worth a better look at 
> 
> Also look at ishares ETF THD
> 
> 
> ...


I have been enjoying your investment philosophy and tips. Please keep them coming.
I have just started looking at managing my own portfolio, so any beginner tips from the more experienced most welcome.
Cheers, E

----------


## redhaze

> JD,com today at this moment up another 2.3% and its not one of those penny stocks


Its down about 20% before the 5% uptick though (of course up over 50% for the year). How long have you owned it? Any thoughts on Alibaba? Thinking about buying a bit of each. Only need one to really hit...

----------


## jabir

> Originally Posted by al007
> 
> 
> I have wondered about SET several times, but looking at some charts suggests the SET, over the last three years is at break even
> 
> If my assumption is correct then maybe Thai market worth a better look at 
> 
> Also look at ishares ETF THD
> 
> ...


Generally: 

No simple solution, matters if you are investing or trading, and if your head's above water managing your own portfolio there's probably nothing here you don't already know, like the market gives you an opportunity to risk your money, so after market overheads that your share of trades will pay for what you do make is what others have lost, and don't forget the vice versa. 

SET is one of the world's most manipulated markets (you either know that or will pay to learn), so some of this may be counter intuitive. For example, while stop loss minimises risk, that is also a nice way to go broke slowly, so in time if you still have any money left it will be because you ignored that technique, at the right times. Sounds easy; not.

Fundamentals vs technicals: both are important, and when they clash go for the former, but keep in mind that even a strong stock may not be strong forever and can wither against structural changes like new laws, regs, crew, etc.

Stop loss and diversification are both proven to minimise risk. That said, if you're holding a fundamentally sound but falling stock, this is a great opportunity to set aside the stop loss and lower your avg while increasing yield at the same time. If you intend to hold such a stock long term, then unless you are investing for income reinvest that yield back into buying more to further lower your average cost and increase your returns over time. 

As you stop blindly following what the experts tip and do your own research, you might check out not just volume but who is buying/selling (institutions, retail, foreigners); fex, if retailers net buy and foreign net sell, it's heading down. 

Otherwise the usual stuff, keep your losses small, don't average down (but do sometimes), don't try to catch a falling knife, buy when the trend is up, sell when it's going down, and if you like money don't trust your broker because they like it too.

The www offers a ton of advice and info, but there are also downsides to too much.

None of the above is written in stone, lots of exceptions, good luck.

----------


## lob

If my assumption is correct then maybe Thai market worth a better look at 

Also look at ishares ETF THD




Very much stagnated last 5 to 7 yrs, maybe catchup time[/quote]

I have been enjoying your investment philosophy and tips. Please keep them coming.
I have just started looking at managing my own portfolio, so any beginner tips from the more experienced most welcome.
Cheers, E[/quote]

no tip, just an opinion. when the herd breaks, pause , let the dust settle and do the opposite,,,, all u need is good timing, and like everything else its all down to luck.  just remember, all the bullshit winners on this blogg equals the non saying loosers,,, u win some u loose some.  a great asset is being able to lose it, that way u can ride out the losses.  me,,, ?  last year 7.5  % gain....  i work the set by the way.

----------


## redhaze

One thing I always consider: Never confuse what you think is your own saavy with what is actually a bull market. You're only doing good if you're beating the index funds. Even then, your sample size is likely too small to infer that you're smart.

----------


## redhaze

Speaking of potentially dumb moves, I am still left wondering whether one of these Chinese companies could be the next Chinese Amazon.

Their stocks seem expensive, but not even in the same realm as Amazon (which I believe is a huge bubble in the making). I'd like to ride that bubble Chinese Stylee....

----------


## hick



----------


## redhaze

At the current valuations, it still looks like greed

----------


## jabir

> Originally Posted by Iceman123
> 
> 
> I personally avoid all managed funds. One may beat the market for a period but it is unsustainable over a longer period. 
> 
> Rather than pay their fees I would think that the investor who would rather take a hands off approach would be wiser to park his funds in an index tracking fund. These consistently outperform managed funds without the exorbitant fees.
> 
> 
> I have had managed funds before. One did very well (16% in year), one was a more modest 4%. I've also bought shares. My experience was that the funds were stress free investments whereas I was constantly checking the prices of my shares. I didn't think the fees I paid for managing the funds were exorbitant. Money well spent (for me personally).


If you're holding a fundamentally strong stock long term there's no need to glue your nose to the screen or get stressed out when it drops; the only numbers of interest are what you buy and sell at.

----------


## hick

> At the current valuations, it still looks like greed


You're right.  I've been disagreeing w/ this index more and more lately.


RTH +76.8% gain in my portf.  (!!)

----------


## eloigorri

Many thanks for all the replies.

I am generally a lazy investor, preferring to invest and forget. I used to get away with this technique when bonds were offering semi decent yields, but that stopped quite a while a go as you all know.
Last year l went into Fidelity Thailand managed fund  and that has been performing slightly better than the MCI alternative, but more or less tracking the same blue chip Thai companies.
I have so far not ventured into EFT's, but l think l will take a look as they seem pretty straightforward if you stay away from the more exotic ones, and would suit my file and forget approach.
Does anyone have any EFT's worth considering apart from the ones already mentioned in this thread?

Cheers. E

----------


## lob

my question,,  is there any thai stocks dealing with lithium ,,  mining or otherwise.

----------

